# Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?



## fishhunter12 (29. Januar 2005)

H. ich will im märz auf der ms forelle mal richtig schöne dorsche fangen.könnt ihr mir vieleicht sagen welche farbe der pilker und welche farbe der twister haben sollte oder am besten ist?

danke im vorraus
sebastian


----------



## Hendrik (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

Moin Sebastian - immer schwer zu sagen welche Pilkerfarbe am besten ist. 
Gängige Farben sind orange/silber, blau/silber, schwarz/rot und grün/silber, die Jigs am besten in Richtung japanrot und schwarz wählen.

Schau Dich auf dem Kutter um mit welchen Farben gefangen wird, dann wird das schon hinhauen  |supergri 

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

Moin Moin ,
scharz/rot/ Silber sind meine Farben auf einem Kutter .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

blauviolett,rotschwarz,rotgrün,orangesilber,und einen blausilberton,damit deckst du fast allses ab!!!
jig in rot ,schwarz,oder orange!!!
zur zeit reicht ein beifänger völlig aus!!!!!!!1


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

Ich glaube dass die Farbe der Pilker/Beifänger oft für die Angler wichtiger als für die Dorsche ist (oft, hab ich geschrieben, nicht immer!!!).
So leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig angeln, dabei immer den Köder unter Kontrolle haben damit man auch die "leisen" Zupfer merkt und anschlagen kann. 
Hier im Bord kannst Du aber auch seitenlange Diskussionen über Pilkerfarben finden))


----------



## Plumps (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

Da kann man doch gleich sagen, das jede Farbe funktioniert..
Dorsche sind sehr launisch, was heute geht kann morgen schon wieder nicht klappen. Einfach durchprobieren.

Grüße
Plumps #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

thomas9904
sagen wir 60%führung und 40%farbe
wir hatten nämlich schon sehr oft tage,wo mein kumpel und ich identisch angelten,pilker40g,wuttke spitzkopf,gleiche pilkbewegungen,aber(meist blauviolett) der eine fängt doppelt soviel mit seiner farbe!!!!!
dieses verdammte blauviolett geht eigentlich immer!!!!!!!
ist ab jetzt unser startpilker
hab mal gelesen das dies die einzige farbe ist die der dorsch wirklich als farbe erkennen kann,sein spektrum geht von blaugrün-blauviolett oder so ähnlich!!!
alle anderen farben ergeben dann wohl grautöne.
dafür spricht das,sobald es flacher geht,blauviolett immer überlegener wird!!
an einigen tagen ging es dann im verhältnis 8:1 zu anderen farben aus!!!!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

Ganz großes Kino! Da hat man alle Farben und Formen aber Blau/Violett ne das natürlich nicht...


----------



## anmati (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

silber , grün silber , blau silber ..die drei farben sind für mich Nr. 1 . #6 
Eben die Farben die die Futterfische der dorsche usw. halt auch meist haben.
zu bunt und grell schwatzt uns oftmals nur das marketing der herstellerfirmen auf , kostet meist mehr und fängt oft weniger #q 

gruß anmati


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

ich sehe die farbe als zweitrangig an .(aber nicht als unwichtig)
wichtig für mich ist das der pilker gut im wasser spielt und ich vertrauen in ihn habe.ebenso sollte er so leicht wie möglich und nur so schwer wie nötig sein.
wenn dann noch die farbe passt (wie gesagt bei anderen ev. abgucken) müsste sich die fischkiste schon füllen lassen ...


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

Moin

@acidflash
ist die Farbe auf der folgenden Farbtabelle drauf? Klick Klick Klick! 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*



> ich sehe die farbe als zweitrangig an .(aber nicht als unwichtig)


Genau)
Die Farbe kommt erst dann ins Spiel, wenn alles andere schon stimmt, also Rute, Rolle und Schnur optimal aufeinander abgestimmt sind, der Angler mit seinem "Führungsstil" allles richtig macht, der Käpt`n die Fische gefunden hat, diese auch beissen wollen (dann wird meist die Farbe schon wieder unwichtiger, weil fressende Dorsche im Schwarm alles packen was sich bewegt), und wenn diese Faktoren erfüllt sind, kann man sich anfangen Gedanken darüber zu machen, ob die eine Farbe besser als die andere fängt.


			
				acidfash schrieb:
			
		

> gleiche pilkbewegungen


Sorry, glaube ich nicht, das heisst nämlich, dass Ihr mit genau identischem Gerät, gleichem Hebel und auch genau gleicher Kraft angeln müsstet, um dem gleichen Pilker auch genau das gleiche Spiel geben zu können.
Zudem komt es noch darauf an, wie der einzelne seinen Pilker unter Kontrolle hat, also ob er auch jeden Biss mitkriegt, anschlagen und fassen kann.

Um Farbenthusiasten auch ein Bonbon hinzuwerfen:
Auch ich habe schon Tage erlebt, an denen nur eine bestimmte Farbe ging.
Ob das aber  an der Vorliebe der Fische lag oder daran, dass der ganze Kutter auf die Farbe umgerüstet hat, die sich zuerst als fängig erwies, wage ich hier nicht zu behaupten.

Ganz grob braucht man dunkle Farben (Schwarz, braun, rot, violet etc.) wenn die Dorsche Krebse, Muscheln und Würmer am fressen sind, hellere Farben (silber, blau, grün) wenn die Dorsche Fische jagen.

Was auch fast immer geht, sind "Kontrastpilker", also Pilker, die eine dunkle und eine helle Farbe miteinander kombiniert haben (gelb/schwarz, Silber/blau, weiss/schwarz, weiss/rot etc..)

Wenn die Dorsche eh auf Grundfutter stehen, lohnt sich eine eher passive Führung und das ziemlich grundnah, sind sie am jagen ist ein kleiner Solopilker, den man aktiv und hoch vom Grund weg bewegt meistens Trumpf.


----------



## Tyron (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

ich bin auch der meinung, dass die führung des pilkers viel wichtiger als die farbe ist. Ich fische zur genannten Zeit (März) oft Pilker im Herings-Dekor! Schockerfarben können aber gauso gut fangen!

Gruß tyron


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

Ich frage mich nur immer wieso Fische ein Seitenlinienorgan haben. Brauchen sie ja nicht. Sie sehen ja die Farben |kopfkrat 

Fischt so leicht wie Moeglich mit bisschen Bewegung und jede Farbe faengt


----------



## Adrian* (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

knallrot....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

also beim wechsel der pilkerfarben untereinander ging das spielchen genau andersrum,der der vorher fing,hatte kaum noch fisch!!!!soviel zum thema!!!!!!

das muss natürlich nich immer so sein,es gibt genug tage wo mehrere farben knallen!!!
die farbwahl ist eigentlich nur relevant,wenn wenig dorsch kommt(unter 15stück am tag pro mann)!
wenns beisst heist es nur hell oder dunkel,und ein kontrast am köder,wie es thomas9904 gesagt hat,sollte auch da sein!!!ist im schwarm sowieso egal
wenns gut beisst hol ich die alten und schweren pilker(ab 80gramm) raus,damit ich als erster unten bin,dann fängste am besten und ein abriss ist zu verschmerzen!!!
 @fisher-man
jo da isse bei,333,301,208,334,das sind meine farben,aber nich da bestellen,gibbet günstiger!!!!!glaube bei kubiak oder direkt von wuttke,hab ich auch gemacht,musste dir nur jemanden mit nem gewerbeschein organisieren!!!wuttke macht keinen privatverkauf!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

Hi Boardies!

Bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt (MS Kehrheim2) im November waren wir eine Gruppe von 7 Anglern/innen. Unsere Techniken waren fast alle gleich da wir alle den selben Lehrer hatten.

Da wir meist mit Jigmontagen fischten haben wir die Pilker ohne Haken montiert. Die Angeltechnik mit einer Jigmontage ist ja sehr eifanch und somit waren alle Köderführungen "fast" gleich. 

Der einzige Unterschied waren die Jigs und deren Farben. Ich hatte die ertse Montage mit den "nomalen" Farben eine Schwarz und einen Rot montiert und ganz gut gefangen. Aber ich lag nur im Mittelfeld an der Steuerbordseite. Also wechselte ich die Farbe des Jig auf ein Violett/Rosa Mix udn fing deutlich mehr Dorsch. Zu dem waren die Bisse deutlich heftiger und ich brauchte mich nichtmal mehr zu konzentrieren.  :m 

An Ende des Tages lag ich mit drei Fischen hinter den besten an der Spitze. Na gut hätte er das gleiche Maß (bei ir eine Unterarmlänge incl. Hand also ca. 44 cm) wie ich eingehalten wäre ich zwei in Führung aber das tut jetzt hier nichts zur Sache.  |rolleyes 

Ich schätze das es bei den Pilks gleich ist. Es geht ja hier nicht um die Köderführung sondern und die Farbe. Die Köderführung ist "relativ" einfach man will ja jetzt nur etwas besser sein. Schließlich mach ja nicht nur die Bootsfahrt sondern meistens der Drill den Spaß. #: 

MFG

Kai


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*



> die farbwahl ist eigentlich nur relevant,wenn wenig dorsch kommt


Genau, was anderes sage ich doch nicht.
Aber auch dann spielt dieFarbe erst dann eine Rolle, wenn die anderen von mir genannten Komponenten (Gerätezusammenstellung, richtige Führung, kontrolliertes Angeln) stimmen.
Den wenn diese Faktoren nicht stimmen, richtet man auch mit der richtigen Farbe nichts aus.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Farbe auf Dorsch?*

Richtig Thomas! Siehe unsere Forellenausfahrt wo ich mit der richtigen Pilkerfarbe sogar Hornhechte gefangen hab!  |stolz:


----------

